# Re-smoking vaporized bud



## wakenvape (Apr 10, 2013)

Yea I'm smokin bud that's already been vaporized. Yea, its brown...But I held it in for 5 minutes so IM STILL HIGH!


----------



## OriginalOrganics (Apr 10, 2013)

try cooking with it


----------



## Benelli (Apr 10, 2013)

OriginalOrganics said:


> try cooking with it


I actually heard about this the other day. I thought it was a joke though. I have a volcano (best thing since sliced bread) and use it all day everyday so I have a lot of burnt up buds. Is there really a use to make butter with it?


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 10, 2013)

I make brownies with my vaped bud. Itll get ya ripped.


----------



## HappyMan420 (Apr 10, 2013)

WOW!!! Just WOW!!!


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 10, 2013)

1 cup vape duff to 2 sticks butter


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 10, 2013)

^^^^^ Avatar turned me on.
Really though, I remember one time I vaped a 8th and the next day my friend said you could eat the vaped weed because it still has THC in it and I made one brownie (Containing 3.5 grams of vaped weed) and was fucked up for almost 10 hours.


----------



## wakenvape (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha...gotta do what u gotta do when the fields dry! Ive done brownies a bunch of times with stems and one time I mixed vaped bud in there. I strained it through coconut oil. I ended up getting a blazing headache and i threw up that night...Oh yea and my mom ate some...But thats another story lol


----------



## wakenvape (Apr 10, 2013)

We Trippy Mayne! Juicy J is hilarious!


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 15, 2013)

wakenvape said:


> We Trippy Mayne! Juicy J is hilarious!


Hahah right, my nigga Juicy J.


----------



## leadtrimmer1 (Apr 16, 2013)

wakenvape said:


> Haha...gotta do what u gotta do when the fields dry! Ive done brownies a bunch of times with stems and one time I mixed vaped bud in there. I strained it through coconut oil. I ended up getting a blazing headache and i threw up that night...Oh yea and my mom ate some...But thats another story lol


Yeah stems are not worth cooking because they give you bad ass headaces! They're better for the trash can


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 16, 2013)

tastes nasty, smoke is always harsh, and i'm not 12 anymore...it's safe to say my vaped bud days are over

you should just have a friend hold your head under water for a minute or two you will experience close if not the same effects.


----------



## sunnyburno (Apr 19, 2013)

Oil it or cook it brother, thats the best way by far!


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 19, 2013)

If you've got any thc left in your vaped buds, you're not vaping right


----------



## Pacificplanter (Apr 20, 2013)

People, myself included, fly high on butter made with recycled Volcano grinds. To hell with smoking it, tastes like crap! Make delicious butter instead. I used about half pound of used grinds to 2 pounds of butter and that was maybe too potent with my bud lol. One cookie does the job. Peace.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 25, 2013)

^^^Totally agreed. I used to smoke my vaped bud when i had my vapor genie. (awesome btw, totally recommend) Tastes like shit, harsh as fuck, but will get you high. Better to cook with it.


----------



## FOUR20 SWG (Apr 27, 2013)

You can make some "hash" with the duff if you have some time and basic materials lying around..

Just half way fill a mason jar with duff. Put it in the freezer for 30 minutes to seperate the remaining goodstuff. 

Then pour in 70-90% alcohol till it is enough to submerge the material. Let shake for 30 secs, let stand for 30 secs.

Hold a pasta-sifter over a pyrex baking pan, pour the duff-sludge through the sifter into the pan (sorting out the duff and passing the greenish/brownish liquid.)

Take your pyrex and put it near a little fan or something that will cause it to constantly ripple and move slightly (this will speed up evap)

Then about 8-10hrs later after everything is dry, scrape up what is left and make a little cake inside a piece of clingwrap or a small baggy or something.

Put the lil cake in your shoe or sock and walk around for a few miles with it. The heat and pressure will add the final touches.

It's not going to be great, but from personal experience, I can definitely say it will be an improvement on smoking straight duff. fuckcombustion.com has a lot of good tricks, tips, and tools for the inclined vape user.


----------



## yoitsstoopkid (May 9, 2013)

Depends on the vaporizer and how far smoked it is, but with the stuff I've smoked after vaping its not bad at all, definitely will still give you a nice buzz. I got the volcano classic and arizer solo. I've also made brownie with about 8 grams of vaped stuff a couple of times and didn't get too much from it. Ive heard different things about making brownies w/ vaporized weed, some really good, so its possible I may have cooked it too long :/ either way, vaporizing is the way to go!


----------



## twostrokenut (May 15, 2013)

^^ the one on that site called the PaulSaar for 38 bucks looks suspiciously like an eGo-T....might check compatibility if that's the one you got.


----------

